# Puppy Pees Inside



## EasternCanuck

Hi everyone,

Maybe I am doing something wrong.

My puppy will poop outside, no problem. Peeing, on the other hand, is another problem. I can take him out for 30 minutes only to have him pee on my floor within 5 minutes of coming inside.

Is there anything I can do to get him to pee outside? We praise him and give him a treat when he goes outside. What else can I do?


----------



## BoxMeIn21

There is nothing you can do but exercise your patience.  Just keep it up and be consistent. If he doesn't go after you being out there for 30 minutes, bring him back in for 5, then try again. Take him out every 20 minutes if you have to and don't let him out of your sight. Tether him to you with a leash if need be, that way you are ready to scoop him up mid-stream to finish his business outside. And of course never short him on the praise. Good luck.


----------



## bluesbarby

You don't say how old your puppy is or whether it's being crate trained. When I first started crate training I would take him out of the crate to go outside. If he did his business than I would let him play in the house with constant supervision for a time. If he didn't pee outside than he would go back in the crate for 30 minutes and we would try again. He never had an accident in the crate and eventually I learned his schedule. Now he only goes in the crate at night.


----------



## EasternCanuck

Hi,

Thanks for the replies.

My puppy is just 6 months old. We 'rescued' him from a pet shop so I don't think crate training would work with him as he has been forced to use the toilet in his sleeping quarters for some time now.

My wife bought a 'training pad' for him now to try using inside. Do you think this will confuse him?

Thank you for your replies to my 'noobie' queries.


----------



## BoxMeIn21

EasternCanuck said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife bought a 'training pad' for him now to try using inside. Do you think this will confuse him?
> 
> Thank you for your replies to my 'noobie' queries.


Yes and undo all the work you are trying to do now. Unfortunately you are going to have to work VERY hard to reverse this. Keep him with you at all times - you might also want to up the reward a bit, is there something that he will absolutely flip over? Like peanut butter, cheese, or hotdogs? If you can find something that he absolutely loves and reserve those treats for _*only*_ when he does his business outside he might catch on a bit quicker.


----------



## shyjack

Im not sure about being outside for 30min at a time is the best way to get your point across...do the math and you could wind up spending ALOT of your time outside watching a pup play in the grass. Basically as soon as your pup comes out of the Crate (if thats what your doing) take him outside to eliminate, if he doesnt within 5min. or so put him back in the crate and wait a bit..repeat until he gets the Idea that when he is done with nap time or comes out the crate its time to go outside to eliminate. It going to take some time and patience to get this down pat...If the crate is the right size he shouldnt eliminate in the crate regardless of how he was kept prior to you getting him. At six months he should have pretty decent control of his bladder as well...
I would also say weather your using pads or crate stick to one thing only and dont try to experiment with too many options or you'll confuse the dog.


----------



## zyclonenuz

EasternCanuck said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Maybe I am doing something wrong.
> 
> My puppy will poop outside, no problem. Peeing, on the other hand, is another problem. I can take him out for 30 minutes only to have him pee on my floor within 5 minutes of coming inside.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to get him to pee outside? We praise him and give him a treat when he goes outside. What else can I do?


hmmmm I used to have the same problem after they poo and pee outside they will pee again inside so what I did is trick them lolz. like when they are done outside I yell " Ok inside kids " then when they are inside already I open the door again so they will run out again after a few mins they pee again.  

Well my problem now is that everynight when I went to sleep I wake up 2 pool of pee's I used to have that problem but solved it. but now the problem is back again don't know what happened I just went on a 5 days vacation


----------



## EasternCanuck

Thank you.

I am keeping him sectioned off in the kitchen, not crate training. He was in the pet shop for a while so he was pretty much forced to go to the bathroom where he sleeps.

He is doing much better now and we have removed the pad. He never used it anyway.

How/When will he begin letting us know when he has to go out? Like whining, going to the door, etc. We had loats of dogs when I was young and they all did this kind of thing but I don't remember how we got them to do it.

Do they eventually just do it?


Oh, by the way, we took the suggestions and he gets treats when he goes outside.


----------



## skelaki

One thing that works well is to teach the dog to ring a bell that you hang from the door. The large jingle-type bells sewn on a ribbon work very well for this. You start the training by ringing the bell and then asking something like "do you want to go out?" each time you take the dog out. The second step is to get the dog to ring the bells. One way is to smear something yummy on the the bells and when the dog licks it off, the bells ring. You then praise and reward by taking the dog out to do it's business. Once he gets the idea, you may go through a period of constant bell ringing for attention but if you know his schedule and can ignore the attention ringing, it will soon end.

And, are you cleaning up any inside accidents with an enzyme cleaner such as Nature's Miracle so that the odor is destroyed at the molecular level?


----------



## very_vizsla

clicker training worked for me. tell you dog to 'go pee-pee' & when it does, click & give a treat. it kind of 'backfired' on me for awhile b/c when my dog wanted a treat she would go outside, not pee, & then still expect a treat. but hey, it all worked out in the end


----------



## shyjack

EasternCanuck said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am keeping him sectioned off in the kitchen, not crate training. He was in the pet shop for a while so he was pretty much forced to go to the bathroom where he sleeps.
> 
> He is doing much better now and we have removed the pad. He never used it anyway.
> 
> How/When will he begin letting us know when he has to go out? Like whining, going to the door, etc. We had loats of dogs when I was young and they all did this kind of thing but I don't remember how we got them to do it.
> 
> Do they eventually just do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, by the way, we took the suggestions and he gets treats when he goes outside.



Ive got a couple of points...First sectioning the dog off in the kitchen keeps you out of that part of your house. The bad part of this is that it may become very hard to break if you continue to keep this habit up. Crate training affords the dog a place of his own that does not interfear with your home or style of living. We had gates at the kitchen, front door entry, stairs, etc.. It got very old climbing over gates and the dog basically figured out he ruled the part of house he was confined too. Second, its MUCH easier to keep a schedule with a dog in crate training, you dictate when its time to go outside, when its time for bed, etc.. you have far better control over the dog entirely when you crate train. The dog will then start to let you know when he needs to go outside by being vocal,whining, etc. and you can begin the training that way. Believe me this sounds difficult but Ive been through sectioning off areas of the house and its no fun nor does the dog learn anything in the end. The good news is your kitchen floor is probably spotless from cleaning it up all the time.
I know that your dog was raised in a crate and eliminated in it but I believe if you introduce the crate properly as a safe place for the dog and let him out at regular intervals youll be much better off and youll have your kitchen back.


----------

